# [SOLVED] Why getting little shock from USB ports?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I have two usb ports in front of my CPU cabinet. Whenever i put plug something in it, or just touch the USB port by my hand, it gives little shock, not much, just as much that you pull your hands off. My cabinet is on wooden surface, and i stand barefoot on mosaic floor.
The electrician checks the earthing, found no problem with it. And also no other power point of home have bad reputation like giving shock or earthing problem. What's the problem? and what should I do?
:frown:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

Custom Build, Motherboard: Intel DG41RQ, Core2Duo, @2.93Ghz
RAM: 2Gb DDR2 iBall. (It was 4Gb at first. Removed 2Gb one month ago, as memtest86+ showed error) HD: Western Digital 500Gb
No graphics card included.
And if you mean the metal box in cabinet by PSU, I found this sticker on it.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

I dont know it is neceseery or not but i've an UPS also. That is connected with mains and therefore the pc is connected with UPS. Main-UPS-pc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

The very poor quality iBall PSU would be a suspect for causing shorts.
You could try connecting it out of the case to determine if it is a problem.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

I don't know how to do that. Can UPS be the problem? Should I call a mechanic or there is something I can do myself?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

Removing the UPS from the link would determine if it is a problem.
Try touching a metal area of the case before and during inserting -removing any USB devices.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

The metal area doesn't give shock


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*



Tyree said:


> Try touching a metal area of the case before and during inserting -removing any USB devices.


Do you get a shock from the same source as before when inserting - removing a USB device if you are grounded to a metal area of the case?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

Actually my phone's back is metal's, so when i connect it with pc by usb jack, i can feel current in the phone. from that i conclude that the pc is releasing shocks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

The PSU is the most likely suspect. Removing it from the case and connecting it externally would be the easiest way to determine if it is the issue.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*



Tyree said:


> The PSU is the most likely suspect. Removing it from the case and connecting it externally would be the easiest way to determine if it is the issue.


As I can't do it myslef, or better say, I have no idea how to remove the PSU, I need to call a mechanic or someone who can remove parts.
Today at noon, while working on pc, my one foot was touching the CPU, and dad felt a static current in my hand. Though I didn't feel myself before, I felt only when he touched my hand. When I stood on floor with no attach with the computer, we felt no current.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Why getting little shock from USB ports?*

Iy happens in winter only


----------

